# Shampoo Base



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Anyone ever use the Natural Shampoo Base from Texas Natural? I got some and it leaves your hair feeling oily. Are you supposed to add to it? I can't find any info to do so.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Is it a soap product? All soap leaves my hair feeling oily. I did extensive testing and experimenting and decided while I'll do alot of things natural, when it comes to my hair, I want detergent AKA degreaser not soap. I wash my hair every 2 to 3 days, never sooner.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

I have never used that product but do use shampoo bases and I always add to mine but mine always come with direction. MMS are just some of the ones I get.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I tried NDA's and hated it. Have not tried any others.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I have tried the one at Elements and liked it. Just not sure of some of the ingredients. Wanted more natural ingredients. The one from Texas Natural just left my hair greasy and oily feeling so I was wondering what one would do to eliminate that. So I would guess my best thing would be to do is make a shampoo bar. I am already using and trying my bar soap on my hair and so far it works good.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

People ask me all the time why I don't make shampoo and I tell them it's because I don't use it myself. LOL None of the girls in my household do. We wash our hair with baking soda and rinse with vinegar. I've been doing it for 6 months and my girls (2 with waist length hair) have been doing it for 9. And I switched my 6 yod with hair past her butt about a month after I made the switch. I don't think I'll ever use shampoo again.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Bases are fine, but do your homework and learn what you need to add to them. Then you will realize that by the time you add all the good stuff you could just add it from your liquid soap recipe. My liquid soap is my base for my body wash and my shampoo. Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I've got a gallon of the stuff (or two) sitting unused upstairs. Someone gave it to me but I've never been able to bring myself to use something I didn't make myself. I cannot imagine washing my hair with baking soda and rinsing with vinegar. Sounds awful, but I will try it tonight  What are the benefits?


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Baking soda and vinegar did not work for me AT ALL. The baking soda is too basic and raised the shingles on the hair shaft, which actually trapped the oil. The vinegar didn't restore the ph enough to smooth the shingles back down. I even tried lemon juice and citric acid. I wanted it to work so bad. I was left with a oily, rough, tangled mess. I believe blondes have more acidic heads than brown heads. I notice the brown heads and blonde heads in my family smell differently. I read something to that effect once, but I've lost the reference.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would bet it takes more than once. It would take more than once just to get all the chemicals off of your hair and scalp from years of shampoo... especially the waxes in creme rinse.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes....it takes about 2 weeks for your hair & scalp to acclimate. My hair is super dry and I didn't have to go through this period. One dd who has super oily hair took a little longer (more like 3 weeks). Two of my girls using this are blonde, the rest are brunettes. One thing I will add is that if you have hard water it won't work as well. There are times when we have forgotten to add salt to our water softener and we can tell the diff. right away in our hair and tell ds or dh to get the salt in the machine stat! LOL


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

It could have been hard water. I lived in IN when I tried it. I didn't just use it once. But there is no way I could have used it for two weeks or more. It was a truly miserable experience. You can see it's been 10 years since I tried it, and the very thought gets me agitated.  A very bitter disappointment, as I was on a "I'm going to make all my own cosmetics kick". My hair grows very rapidly, and I don't wash it often so I can't imagine I had all that much build up. I don't *ever* put conditioner on my scalp. Jhirmack for silver, grey, blonde or bleached is my guilty pleasure.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Read the label, you are talking about a variable soup of chemicals you are using....


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I know. That's why it is my "guilty pleasure". For everything else I only use products I can eat, but twice a week I'm washing my hair with Jhirmack!


----------



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

I've used the baking soda/ vinegar for I guess over a year now. The first few weeks are hat days.. I've also found you can adjust the water to soda or vinegar if you need a little change. I have long hair, but only do my scalp with vinegar maybe once a week, I only do enough to get the tangles out every other day... Otherwise it gets oily.. It just makes my hair feel light and clean... I've had people ask about a shampoo bar and I use my soap on my kids hair but the baking soda/ vinegar works for me.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

So far the shampoo base I got is really nice, easy to make and package. I woke up this morning with soft clean hair, not oily...which is what I was looking out for. Only Hubs and I have tried it though. The true test comes with Linds and a couple of other people.
Tam


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I just use my own soap to wash my hair. Works! I have to admit that I have short hair, but I do wash it every day (being a barn-monster that has to go into the world almost daily, I kinda have to!)


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Whose Shampoo base are you using Tammy? Have you tried just putting your additions into your liquid soap?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I do not do a liquid soap of my own yet. Too many irons in the fire for that. I want fast simple and on the self. I am using Natures Garden Imagine base. It has a tangle free attribute, which for Linds and me is an added bonus. Still working out some kinks in it though. I have a couple more testers set up and am waiting for their reviews before putting it up for sale. I also use their GM lotion base and LOVE LOVE LOVE it for my line.
Tam


----------

